# Any other option other than Y50 - Please Suggest



## A.Asesh (Oct 10, 2014)

Heyy everyone..
Actually I firstly waited for y50,so that i can buy it in diwali.But as far as what i have heard of screen performance,people say you cant watch movies on it,some even complaint about the keys getting registered when you type.
I am a casual gamer ,just wanted to get this power house cause of overall looks and performance not just because of games.
I wont be upgrading anything in the laptop cause of strict budget.
So I guess there's no other option as y510p is not available anywhere now.

Sometimes I even think of going for Macbook air.The Basic 13 inch model is being offered for around 55k.Atleast i will be confident about the screen clarity and keyboard feedback (though i wont get a fhd). 

Does hp envy series has a model that can compete with this ?
Please suggest-  Should i go for y50 only? Except the above problems ,the performance is awesome for that machine.
Or should I wait for other model launch in diwali? 


My budget is around 80k max. and importing any other model from abroad will not be a feasible option i guess.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2014)

Go with Y50, macbook's hardware is way underpowered considering the price they are charging.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 10, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Heyy everyone..
> Actually I firstly waited for y50,so that i can buy it in diwali.But as far as what i have heard of screen performance,people say you cant watch movies on it,some even complaint about the keys getting registered when you type.
> I am a casual gamer ,just wanted to get this power house cause of overall looks and performance not just because of games.
> I wont be upgrading anything in the laptop cause of strict budget.
> ...



I own a y50. Go ahead with it. The screen after calibration is a pretty nice screen. Much better than dell and hp at same rate. Viewing angles are very bad though, but not much of a concern if you use it for personal use only. 2 people cannot watch a movie on it sitting side by side.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 11, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I own a y50. Go ahead with it. The screen after calibration is a pretty nice screen. Much better than dell and hp at same rate. Viewing angles are very bad though, but not much of a concern if you use it for personal use only. 2 people cannot watch a movie on it sitting side by side.


What abt the z50 rishi ??  Can two people watch movies together on it ??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

What about Dell Inspiron 7000 series? It has an IPS FHD panel with great viewing angles. GPU is underpowered for the price though.Dell is offering 2 yrs worth warranty and gift vouchers worth 3K with it too


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 11, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> What about Dell Inspiron 7000 series? It has an IPS FHD panel with great viewing angles. GPU is underpowered for the price though.Dell is offering 2 yrs worth warranty and gift vouchers worth 3K with it too


Dell inspiron vs lenovo z50


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

No comparision... there is a huge price difference

Z50 review *www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z50-70-59427656-Notebook-Review.124524.0.html skip to the display part.... in short poor brightness, poor contrast, poor viewing angles, poor color calibration
Inspiron 7000 Review Dell Inspiron 15-7537 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 11, 2014)

Z50 ka bhi screen is okayish. At stores without the calibration looked the same as Y50's.
Dell one, I haven't seen it. I hate the brand.


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 11, 2014)

Z50 i7 model has a FHD display and a 4gb 840m nvidia card.. price around 61k but the processor is 4510u which wont be able to utilise the 4gb of the graphics card.And apart from that 840m vs 860m(in y50) there is a huge difference in graphics performance.

anyways people who own this model can suggest if I am wrong.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Oct 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Go with Y50, macbook's hardware is way underpowered considering the price they are charging.



And software is way overpowered compare to windows


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 11, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> No comparision... there is a huge price difference
> 
> Z50 review Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 (59427656) Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews skip to the display part.... in short poor brightness, poor contrast, poor viewing angles, poor color calibration
> Inspiron 7000 Review Dell Inspiron 15-7537 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


Seems way too bad...... Then why are you guys recommending it in place of z510 ??  What about dell and hp laptops under 60k range ??  Are their displays same as the z50 ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 11, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Z50 ka bhi screen is okayish. At stores without the calibration looked the same as Y50's.
> Dell one, I haven't seen it. I hate the brand.


I am a newbie. Just asking if I am correct. We can calibrate color reproduction, is there any way we can improve viewing angles ??  Some dell and hp laptops in 65k range have fhd displays. Are they better than z50's display ??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

I own a dell 5547. It also has IPS FHD and is pretty good. I do not game except for CS:S so gfx card isn't much of an issue (R7-260)

The 7000 series has full brushed aluminium body (back only on 5000), better gfx card and better battery life

Edit 1: Personally haven't seen the display on z50 so my knowledge is based on reviews only

Edit 2: You can calibrate colours to an extent but not brightness, contrast and viewing angles


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

jimmythegeek said:


> And software is way overpowered compare to windows



can you explain why should the @OP settle with a 60k macbook having hardware similar to a 40k laptop when he requires a powerful laptop? 
IMO spending 20k extra on macbook for a 4k OS is not worth it.


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 11, 2014)

I will have the laptop for personal use only... So if after calibration the display is good for single handed use.. Y50 is a better option then.I don't have a problem with wide viewing angle cause that I won't be dealing with.. The problem will only arise if the display is blurred or text is difficult to read ?


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 13, 2014)

Why not try for MSI's entry gaming models in GP60? Better yet, GE60 will be a better option if you can up your budget a bit.

Here's some info in the forum. If you need any help, MSI rep here is always available.
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/186721-msi-ge60-gp60-unofficial-announcement.html


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 13, 2014)

I appreciate your advice bro.. but i think y50 is more on VFM side. One more odd reason being MSI is 'just' for gamers like the alienware.plus the ASS is not as good as the mainstream brands.Most probably will be going for y50 4g model.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 14, 2014)

Most reviewers criticise the y50's screen. Even after calibration and what not, its not really acceptable.

And one more info to all: people who own a product may not give a 100% honest opinion. If one spends nearly a lakh on a device, he would try to defend it as much as possible, for self satisfaction. Its a natural self response. Look at User reviews in Flipkart for mobiles and laptops. One guy will say WOW and another will be like BLEHH,even though both are labeled Certified Buyer.

  This is why i go for tech reviewer's opinions. They have the least possibility/reason to be biased (unless they are bribed)


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 14, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Most reviewers criticise the y50's screen. Even after calibration and what not, its not really acceptable.
> 
> And one more info to all: people who own a product may not give a 100% honest opinion. If one spends nearly a lakh on a device, he would try to defend it as much as possible, for self satisfaction. Its a natural self response. Look at User reviews in Flipkart for mobiles and laptops. One guy will say WOW and another will be like BLEHH,even though both are labeled Certified Buyer.
> 
> This is why i go for tech reviewer's opinions. They have the least possibility/reason to be biased (unless they are bribed)



+1.. but this verdict made me even more confused :/


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 14, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Most reviewers criticise the y50's screen. Even after calibration and what not, its not really acceptable.
> 
> And one more info to all: people who own a product may not give a 100% honest opinion. If one spends nearly a lakh on a device, he would try to defend it as much as possible, for self satisfaction. Its a natural self response. Look at User reviews in Flipkart for mobiles and laptops. One guy will say WOW and another will be like BLEHH,even though both are labeled Certified Buyer.
> 
> This is why i go for tech reviewer's opinions. They have the least possibility/reason to be biased (unless they are bribed)



Tech Reviewers? Look at digit's reviews and judge whether they are biased or not 

1) Most of the foreign tech reviewers are based in the US. They are lavishly spoiled by the number of options they have for laptops to buy and the pricing wars between so many brands which offer laptops in all ranges, unlike India where just 1-2 brand make laptops worthy of gaming at under 1 lakh budget. So what is good enough in USA might be great for India considering the rarity of options we have.

2) Indian tech reviewers? LOL. Most of them are unemployed people who are good in speaking/writing english, so they get the reviewing jobs. Most of them on the TV or local newspaper are so bad, they speak like this "It has nvidia card, which you know is always excellent (though it is 720m). It looks really good and thus I like it".

I am not trying to say that those who buy these laptops are not biased in their reviews, they somewhat are. But I honestly don't see why people bash y50's screen so much. It is perfectly usable and enjoyable for gaming/browsing/movie watching experience when alone. and the speakers are just wow, one of the best you will hear on a Laptop in India.


----------



## seamon (Oct 14, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Tech Reviewers? Look at digit's reviews and judge whether they are biased or not
> 
> 1) Most of the foreign tech reviewers are based in the US. They are lavishly spoiled by the number of options they have for laptops to buy and the pricing wars between so many brands which offer laptops in all ranges, unlike India where just 1-2 brand make laptops worthy of gaming at under 1 lakh budget. So what is good enough in USA might be great for India considering the rarity of options we have.
> 
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 14, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Tech Reviewers? Look at digit's reviews and judge whether they are biased or not
> 
> 1) Most of the foreign tech reviewers are based in the US. They are lavishly spoiled by the number of options they have for laptops to buy and the pricing wars between so many brands which offer laptops in all ranges, unlike India where just 1-2 brand make laptops worthy of gaming at under 1 lakh budget. So what is good enough in USA might be great for India considering the rarity of options we have.
> 
> ...



+1 true that.. I think that statement made my final decision - Y50 4gb


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2014)

Y510p screen was better hence the extra criticism for y50 which is its successor

Don't go by words of the reviewer.  Go to notebookcheck and try to quantify the screen in terms of different parameters.  Those are raw numbers. They dont lie

I suggest op to see the y50 in person and decide


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 14, 2014)

That blurred text thing is windows 8.1 fault..not lenovo's. Plus it can be corrected easily.
The display for personal use and gaming is good. Both vertical and horizontal viewing angles are bad. Performance is a breeze. Runs everything u throw at it without the slightest of glitch. 
For personal use it is perfect. Wont recommend it for professional color dependant use or a family entertainment laptop.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2014)

"Under standard lighting conditions, we found that anything below the 8/10 brightness setting to be too dim for comfortable viewing. In addition, the lower than expected contrast of about 300:1 is more budget than mainstream. We played The Dark Knight, which fittingly includes a large number of dark scenes, and found that dark areas are usually too gray and washed out to show intricate details. The same problem persists in games with dark or poorly lit areas."
"Calibration reduces these inaccuracies to a degree, but blue in particular sees very little improvement. Grayscale also continues to be inaccurate at most levels with an average DeltaE deviation of 8.59 units. "- 

Source Lenovo IdeaPad Y50 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Enough to convince any gamer to step away.No color calibration will help this laptop. Cant imagine playing even games like DOTA2 to be bearable here since 80% of the map is always in Fog of War. Most AAA games are out of question with this laptop. Crysis3, Metro, Tomb raider...all with dim scenes.

Speaking of testing it out in a showroom, i dont think the shopkeepers will let us play some games to "test" the laptop.

Better to stick with the Y510p even though its less powerful. Its cheaper, has i5 version too in Rs60k range and games/movies wont look like cr@p on it.

- - - Updated - - -



A.Asesh said:


> +1 true that.. I think that statement made my final decision - Y50 4gb



So you decided to go with one y50 owners's opinion over hundreds of others? Nice! You have a bright future. Didn't u read the part where i said  "BIASED" ???


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL.
Tell me one thing [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] . Totally unrelated.

Would you choose a Honda city over a Audi and say it is better just because it's headlamps are better, while totally ignoring everything else?


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 16, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> So you decided to go with one y50 owners's opinion over hundreds of others? Nice! You have a bright future. Didn't u read the part where i said  "BIASED" ???



See @mikael ,it's not about choosing y50 over other.. it's basically the fact being that i don't have a competitive choice in this segment.
I want to go for a VFM laptop to be frank.. so HP laptops wont set a deal.Another option would be the i5 4th gen macbook air.. cause for 60k - i think macbook is a steal.yeah i know i wont be able to play games at all.. but laptops are not just meant for games.and in everything else its a magic.
If you are aware of other options ,tell? please dont mention exporting some machine.. cause thats not feasible for me.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> LOL.
> Tell me one thing [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] . Totally unrelated.
> 
> Would you choose a Honda city over a Audi and say it is better just because it's headlamps are better, while totally ignoring everything else?


K, ill go along with your analogy. 
Firstly, if those headlamps are worse to the point of not functioning, then yes Audi is a better choice. If the headlamps are slightly inferior (usable but has chance of failure) then STILL Audi is a better choice. Better to sell your house and kidney to buy an Audi than drive a defective headlamp car that could kill your entire family.

Secondly, you cant compare the importance of a display to a laptop WITH the importance of headlamp to a car. The price of the part compared to the entire system is way apart taking  a car and a laptop into consideration. 99.99% of your interaction with a laptop's output  is the display. Same cant be said about the headlamp-car relation. And for a gamer, display is very very important, at least for someone spending over Rs70k

Summary:your analogy is a  bad analogy.

- - - Updated - - -



A.Asesh said:


> See @mikael ,it's not about choosing y50 over other.. it's basically the fact being that i don't have a competitive choice in this segment.
> I want to go for a VFM laptop to be frank.. so HP laptops wont set a deal.Another option would be the i5 4th gen macbook air.. cause for 60k - i think macbook is a steal.yeah i know i wont be able to play games at all.. but laptops are not just meant for games.and in everything else its a magic.
> If you are aware of other options ,tell? please dont mention exporting some machine.. cause thats not feasible for me.



What do you mean by Lenovo y510p not available anywhere? If you cant 
1) enable net Banking on your bank account
2) wait for 3-4 days delivery
 then you dont deserve any decent electronics ever.

I probably dont live near your location, so i dont know whats available locally for you. Even if i mention several alternatives you will probably say "naah not available in my location" so there is no point in it. Even if i do post the alternatives, the configuration  and price will be so different. So i can only give alternatives available in online shops. Now if you cant acquire  a Lenovo Y510p from online stores, then you probably wont be able to acquire those alternatives available online.

If you still wanna try your luck, ask for Dell Inspiron 3542  or Lenovo Z50-70 at your computer wallah . both have GT840M graphics.  Should not cost more than Rs 60,000 for both . Bestestest of luck! 

If you live in a shitty remote area like me, then you will only find non-GPU cheapo versions.

IN SHORT:
 STAY AWAY FROM LENOVO Y50... most important of all, STAY AWAY FROM LENOVO Y50 OWNERS. They will defend it to the end of the world..


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 17, 2014)

Just wondering if you have really seen Y50 in real life or just judging based on the reviews of techies?
Since u mentioned you live in a shitty remote area.


Can't really see logic in what you write. Since this is a public forum, most of the suggestions people give here are based on personal use only. If prospective buyers wanted to know a tech expert review of a product, why would he ask here? Why wont he go to notebookcheck and all and read there??

In short, according to you, people who own a product will always give a biased view, so OP should not ask them. People who form their judgement based on a so called technical expert will give a better suggestion. 
So idea of public forum is sh*t. Stay away from owners of products in which you are interested in, and instead ask some people who form an "Unbiased" judgement by reading a review online.


----------



## seamon (Oct 17, 2014)

Let me give my insight in this one...
The people at notebookchecknet deal with world class laptops from Razer Blade(Arguably the best laptop right now) to solid Sager 17 inchers with dual GTX 980Ms and 3D screens. 
They obviously compare laptops like Y50 to those in which case Y50 loses instantly.

Now in India, where most people have never seen screens like those found in aforementioned laptops, you seriously can't take their word as God's word. One should always read Internet reviews with a pinch of salt and go personally to inspect a laptop before buying. If the screen is unbearable, then fine don't buy it. If it's usable then go for it.

Chances are that most of the laptops you guys use have screens comparable to Y50. The last years' Dell laptops had very bad screens and I mean VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV bad.
The Y500 and Y510p had exceptionally good screens not found in any laptop other than IPS ones. That transition has cause so many negative reviews.

TL;DR When Dell sells a laptop with a bad screen, nobody bats an eyelid, but when Lenovo does the same, everyone loses their minds.


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 18, 2014)

I will just try to see a live demo of y50.. and I think maybe  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] has justified his point.
The awesome hardware and FHD resolution has set the standard for y50 so high,maybe people think that the display is not at par with the hardware level.But then Considering price,I am getting a y510p for 77k on snapdeal and y50 at 74k , buying an year old model with lower specs ,does that makes any sense [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> I will just try to see a live demo of y50.. and I think maybe  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] has justified his point.
> The awesome hardware and FHD resolution has set the standard for y50 so high,maybe people think that the display is not at par with the hardware level.But then Considering price,I am getting a y510p for 77k on snapdeal and y50 at 74k , buying an year old model with lower specs ,does that makes any sense [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] ?



Makes a lot of sense when the older model gives you better image quality than the "newer" model.
If next year Lenovo comes with y50-2  with a black and white display will you buy it just because it is "NEW" ???
make sure you spend a good amount of time at the showroom. Test games, lots of them. And make sure there is another laptop next to it, with FHD resolution display, for comparison.

Chuck it. Forget whatever i said... you are already showing the typical fanboy mentality. No matter what, you will end up buying Lenovo y50 am 100% sure. Why am i even wasting time on this thread. Most people have already ignored this thread. You want this laptop badly and you are here just to hear "praises" to give yourself satisfaction.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Oct 18, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Makes a lot of sense when the older model gives you better image quality than the "newer" model.
> If next year Lenovo comes with y50-2  with a black and white display will you buy it just because it is "NEW" ???
> make sure you spend a good amount of time at the showroom. Test games, lots of them. And make sure there is another laptop next to it, with FHD resolution display, for comparison.
> 
> Chuck it. Forget whatever i said... you are already showing the typical fanboy mentality. No matter what, you will end up buying Lenovo y50 am 100% sure. Why am i even wasting time on this thread. Most people have already ignored this thread. You want this laptop badly and you are here just to hear "praises" to give yourself satisfaction.


So guys would a y510p @ 58k be a good deal. Just need an entertainment lappie that can just game moderately. What's the best choice y510p/z510/z50 FHD. And also the weight of y510p is it manageable ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 18, 2014)

In your original post you said you are a casual gamer so probably you dont need the hardware y50 has.

Consider Dell inspiron 7000 series (IPS FHD) brushed aluminium body, and much better battery life. Y50 is a pure gaming machine. If you want lenovo probably yoga series suits you better.


----------



## krs007 (Oct 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Let me give my insight in this one...
> The people at notebookchecknet deal with world class laptops from Razer Blade(Arguably the best laptop right now) to solid Sager 17 inchers with dual GTX 980Ms and 3D screens.
> They obviously compare laptops like Y50 to those in which case Y50 loses instantly.
> 
> ...



+1 to this! Sane words!

- - - Updated - - -



mikael_schiffer said:


> *What do you mean by Lenovo y510p not available anywhere? If you cant
> 1) enable net Banking on your bank account
> 2) wait for 3-4 days delivery
> then you dont deserve any decent electronics ever.*



Your comments are in bad taste. I dont think you are aware of the current market situation. Go enquire some shops in Delhi,Chennai,Hyd,Bangalore. It is common sense not to buy end of life products.The Lenovo Y510P production has stopped and is Out of Stock everywhere except few shitty/suspicious/ not-so-famous resellers online. Go to Lenovo site and it clearly says that Lenovo honours warranty only for products bought from WS Retail(FlipKart) and rocky marketing (amazon); and both of them are not selling it anyway. Whats the point in spending 71K for a laptop for which you wont get warranty. Lenovo itself claims that anonymous/not-so-famous resellers sell grey products and hence no warranty. Many of us here wanted to get Y510P but since its production has been stopped ; we are left with little choice. 



mikael_schiffer said:


> IN SHORT:
> STAY AWAY FROM LENOVO Y50... most important of all, STAY AWAY FROM LENOVO Y50 OWNERS. They will defend it to the end of the world..



You go and see Y50 thread and many Y50 owners have openly criticised the screen. Nobody is saying that it is good. I dont remember the user name but he has changed the screen to an imported IPS panel.You are free to offer your piece of advise but you can't make blanket statements. Everybody is aware about the shitty screen but for choosing a laptop, screen is not the only criterion.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: I do not own Y50. I've seen it and played with it.


----------



## A.Asesh (Oct 20, 2014)

Yesterday I went to the authorised dealer in my city.He quoted the price as 78k for 4gb model and the option for live demo was not available ,as he said the stocks was limited.Its 78k just for the laptop without any extra accessories.And y510p wasn't available as expected.


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Everyone..
Specially  [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] 
I received my laptop 3 days ago and its just marvelous.
Dont Know what people demand from a laptop after all this awsomeness.
Too happy with my purchase. 
Feel free to ask me about any info or details regarding this model.

Thanks All
A.Asesh


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 3, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Thanks Everyone..
> Specially  [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> I received my laptop 3 days ago and its just marvelous.
> Dont Know what people demand from a laptop after all this awsomeness.
> ...



You're welcome and Congrats on the purchase 

After fiddling with screen calibration for weeks, ive found one which fits my needs perfectly!
Do calibrate it according to your needs to get most out of the screen. (I have chei mei display so urs might differ).

About to end Far Cry 3 campaign, playing on each setting set to Ultra and getting 32 fps smooth which drops to 23-24 when a new environment is loaded. Game has a lot of dark scenes as well. Display managed them quite well surprisingly.


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 3, 2014)

Can you guide me on the calibration thing ! ?
Btw I dont find the display disturbing at all..Till date I played NFS MW 2012 and its performing very well.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 3, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Can you guide me on the calibration thing ! ?
> Btw I dont find the display disturbing at all..Till date I played NFS MW 2012 and its performing very well.



Use this video for reference
Display Calibration - Lenovo IdeaPad Y50 - YouTube

and tweak the settings a little to make it suitable for yourself as what is good for me, might not be good for you.


----------



## seamon (Nov 3, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Thanks Everyone..
> Specially  [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> I received my laptop 3 days ago and its just marvelous.
> Dont Know what people demand from a laptop after all this awsomeness.
> ...



Run 3D Mark 11 Benchmarking Test!


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] wasn't having high speed net.. will show the screenshots shortly.


----------

